# Tủ lạnh bị chảy nước? Nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục



## Điện máy Phúc Khánh (3/3/22)

*Tủ lạnh nhà bạn đang dùng thì bỗng nhiên bị chảy nước? Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục tình trạng này ra sao? Hãy cùng các chuyên gia của Điện Máy Phúc Khánh tham khảo bài viết dưới đây nhé!* 
*Những nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục tình trạng tủ lạnh bị chảy nước*
*Tủ lạnh bị chảy nước trong ngăn đá*
*Nguyên nhân:*

*Tủ lạnh đang ở chế độ nghỉ:* Khi ở chế độ này, máy nén của tủ sẽ ngừng hoạt động. Do vậy, sau một thời gian lớp đá sẽ tan ra ở ngăn đá.
*Cửa tủ lạnh ngắn đá bị hở:* Trong quá trình sử dụng có thể nhiều khi bặn vô tình không đóng cửa tủ hoặc cửa tủ đóng không hết. Điều này sẽ khiến hơi lạnh bị thất thoát ra bên ngoài, làm tan đá bên trọng.
*Gioăng cao su của tủ bị hỏng:* Tương tự như khi bạn không đóng cửa tủ. Nếu lớp gioăng cao su bị hỏng sẽ khiến hơi lạnh bị thất thoát ra ngoài và làm tủ lạnh bị chảy nước ở ngăn đá.
*Cách sắp sếp thực phẩm:* Nếu bạn sếp thực phẩm quá nhiều sẽ khiến khí lạnh không thể thổi ra bên ngoài. Điều này cũng sẽ gây ra hiện tượng chảy nước ở tủ lạnh.
*




Cách khắc phục:*

Đặt thực phẩm một cách hợp lý, vừa đủ để giúp khí lạnh có thể di chuyển khắp ngăn đá.
Lưu ý đóng kín cửa sau khi mở lấy thực phẩm.
Thường xuyên kiểm tra xem lớp gioăng cao su có còn hoạt động tốt hay không.
Vệ sinh và bảo dưỡng tủ định kỳ hàng năm.
*



*
*Tủ lạnh chảy nước trong ngăn mát*
*Nguyên nhân:*

Để quá nhiều thực phẩm trong ngăn mát khiến khí lạnh không được lưu thông.
Nước từ các thực phẩm như rau, củ , quả chảy ra.
*




Cách khắc phục: *

Trước khi để thực phẩm vào tủ lạnh bạn nên để cho chúng ráo hết nước, bên cạnh đó bạn cũng nên bọc kín thực phẩm bằng túi nilon hoặc hộp đựng thực phẩm để hạn chế hiện tượng bay hơi nước của thực phẩm.
Đặt thực phẩm một cách hợp lý để đảm bảo không khí trong ngăn mát được lưu thông một cách dễ dàng.
*



*
*Chảy nước ra sàn từ khay nước phía sau tủ*
*Nguyên nhân:*

Lỗ thoát nước của khay nước bị tắc.
Khay nước bị dạn, nứt hoặc vỡ.
Ống dẫn nước xuống khay nước bị lỏng hoặc đứt.
*




Cách khắc phục: *

Để xử lý lỗi này thì đầu tiên bạn cần ngắt nguồn điện để đảm bảo an toàn.
Sau đó, bạn hãy tháo khay nước phía sau ra, tìm vị trí lỗ thoát nước xem có bị tắc hay không. Nếu có hãy dùng vật nhỏ để thông.
Kiểm tra xem máng nước có bị dạn nứt ở đâu không. Nếu có hãy dùng keo chuyên dùng để gắn lại.
Kiểm tra xem đường ống dẫn nước xuống khay có bị lỏng hay đứt hay không. Nếu có tiến hành khắc phục lại
Sau khi đã sử lý hết các nguyên nhân trên mà *tủ lạnh vẫn bị chảy nước* thì bạn hãy liên hệ với các cửa hàng uy tín để được hỗ trợ sử lý.
*



*
*Địa điểm sửa tủ lạnh bị chảy nước uy tín tại Hà Nội?*
Công ty Phúc Khánh là một trong những đơn vị sửa chữa tủ lạnh tại nhà uy tín trên địa bàn Hà Nội. Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề, kỹ thuật viên được đào tạo chuyên sâu có khả năng sửa chữa tất các các dòng tủ lạnh thông dụng hiện nay như: *Panasonic*, LG, *Casper*, Funiki…
Bên cạnh đó, khi chọn sửa tủ lạnh tại công ty Phúc Khánh quý khách hàng còn có cơ hội được trải nhiệm:

Đội ngũ tư vấn viên nhiệt tình.
Đội ngũ kỹ thuật viên có trình độ kỹ thuật cao, nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong nghề.
Vật tư linh kiện chuẩn hãng, giá cạnh tranh.
Hỗ trợ sản phẩm trọn đời 24/7.
_Trên đây là những nguyên nhân và cách khắc phục tình trạng tủ lạnh bị chảy nước. Hy vọng đã giúp quý khách có thể tự xử lý tại nhà khi tủ lạnh nhà mình không may gặp lỗi này. Nếu quý khách có nhu cầu tư vấn, hỗ trợ thêm thông tin vui lòng liên hệ *Điện Máy Phúc Khánh* bạn nhé!_


----------

